# The "My Nexus 7 Shipped!" Thread!



## BraydenJames

Looks like the pre-orders are starting to ship out! http://www.engadget....mers-has-yours/

Let's get a thread going to wait together in anticipation! If your device has shipped, post

Country:
Retailer:
Model (8/16GB):
Date Purchased:
Date Shipped:
Date Delivered (or estimated):

We're getting close!


----------



## NatemZ

BraydenJames said:


> Looks like the pre-orders are starting to ship out! http://www.engadget....mers-has-yours/
> 
> Let's get a thread going to wait together in anticipation! If your device has shipped, post
> 
> Country:
> Retailer:
> Date Purchased:
> Date Shipped:
> Date Delivered (or estimated):
> 
> We're getting close!


Might be nice to know what model too. 8GB or 16GB


----------



## TRE_588

this will quickly turn into the "i hate you cause mine hasn't shipped yet" thread


----------



## number5toad

man I hate this thread, mine has---oh.


----------



## Don Serrot

TRE_588 said:


> this will quickly turn into the "i hate you cause mine hasn't shipped yet" thread


Exactly what I was thinking. Lol!

Totally not gonna say I'm posting this from my phone. That auto phone Tapatalk sig thing is dumb.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

And I thought the other threads were fun...


----------



## padraic

Bunch of people in the UK are getting them today from Ebuyer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BraydenJames

padraic said:


> Bunch of people in the UK are getting them today from Ebuyer
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, after following the XDA thread, it looks like there's just some people in the UK and New York who are getting them today because the retail stores shipped early before being told to stop. Doesn't look like there has been a single confirmed play store shipment though.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Just picked my up from GameStop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greg tolan

"we are experiencing an unusually high call volume" - Google Play/Nexus help line


----------



## strikeir13

droidmakespwn said:


> Just picked my up from GameStop.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wow so my pre-order is after that? Really frustrating. Did you get the play store credit?

Also, I'm guessing GameStop will soon be issued a Stop Sale order from Google, just like the other retailers were.


----------



## droidmakespwn

I tethered it to my phone and im out but transformers is preloaded but not downloaded so I'd imagine I get the credit also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CDuke619

Pictures or it didn't happen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v8vroom

Just got mine from GameStop too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn

Just got an email saying my $25 credit is ready.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BraydenJames

greg tolan said:


> Just picked my up from GameStop.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it's also looking like Gamestop gave the greenlight to give out its pre-orders today. Still no word from the Play store..


----------



## BraydenJames

v8vroom said:


> Just got mine from GameStop too!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Congrats! Did you have a pre-order? Or did they let you just buy one?


----------



## v8vroom

BraydenJames said:


> Congrats! Did you have a pre-order? Or did they let you just buy one?


I did, second wave. But I was their only preorder, so I was in!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droiddude24

androidpolice is saying google shipping them now! check your emails!

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/07/13/google-confirms-play-store-nexus-7-pre-orders-are-shipping-now-all-should-ship-within-the-next-3-business-days/


----------



## jocampbe

My N7 order just got bumped back to the top of My Orders under My Account in the web version of the Play Store. No tracking info as yet though.


----------



## NatemZ

Just got a email that my PayPal card got charged. I feel better now.


----------



## mentose457

I hate you all kuz mine hasn't shipped yet.









I haz no sig


----------



## Don Serrot

No need for hatin'. That said I'm also still waiting.









Totally not gonna say I'm posting this from my phone. That auto phone Tapatalk sig thing is dumb.


----------



## iPois0n

Yeah no different situation for me. That is still pretty messed up though. How could Google do us like that?!


----------



## droidmakespwn

They shipped them and released them in store the same day so its not really all that bad.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rexdog1888

Ordered a 16GB version June 27 at 10pm, just got charged. No shipping notification yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

droidmakespwn said:


> They shipped them and released them in store the same day so its not really all that bad.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


It is when you pay for shipping and you get it 2 days after they release them.


----------



## drewrobinso

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Country: US[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Retailer: Sam's Club[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Model (8/16GB): 16GB[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Purchased: 13 July 2012[/background]
Location: In my hand ;D

*woops, my computer's date was off. lol


----------



## number5toad

he's....he's posting from the future!


----------



## L2_n19h7m4r3

US
16GB
Ordered June 27th
Shipped July 13th


----------



## jlinn75

got a charged on my bank account the date is July 16th,, do you think they will ship it then?


----------



## Demiurgic

Woot just picked mine up from GameStop


----------



## giterdone

ordered 20 mins after they started pre orders and mine just barely came out of the bank no email yet???
hopefully soon


----------



## Mustang302LX

giterdone said:


> ordered 20 mins after they started pre orders and mine just barely came out of the bank no email yet???
> hopefully soon


I ordered the 29th and just got the money taken out at like 12:35PST today. Also no email.


----------



## Colchiro

https://twitter.com/googlenexus









[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Locked and loaded, ready to play: we've started shipping +Nexus 7 pre-orders today! [/background]http://google.com/nexus/#/7


----------



## ROM_Ulan

I guess I'm just being impatient. I ordered mine on the 27th in the afternoon and I still have no updates to status, bank account, emails, nothing. Are they just randomly picking people to send it to and not in the order they ordered?


----------



## iPois0n

My card just got charged however no emails yet or updates in online wallet.


----------



## Tso Nexus

Google picks the worse day of the week to ship shyt smfh!! Guess ill get mines Tuesday

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

Tso Nexus said:


> Google picks the worse day of the week to ship shyt smfh!! Guess ill get mines Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeh 2 day shipping doesn't do shut for us either because we won't get it till Monday at best.


----------



## Tso Nexus

I ordered mines 27th first day in the afternoon after work. Still have no charge on my account......I may walk into sams and just buy one since i have no plans this weekend!! Google i may be rejecting your package!!!!!! Smh I am not going to cry about it but i thought ordering directly from google would be exclusive! Maybe i should just have patience...i checked a few local game stops and they only got 3 or 4 preorders and they all were picked up...


----------



## robtyler178

Dam Google is messed up. I ordered mine on Monday July 9 and I already got an email saying my order has shipped. Checked my account and money is taken out as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jwis

ordered mine on june 27 at roughly 9pm still no charge or change of status for me. I wonder how google is deciding the shipping order


----------



## sfreemanoh

robtyler178 said:


> Dam Google is messed up. I ordered mine on Monday July 9 and I already got an email saying my order has shipped. Checked my account and money is taken out as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I really hope you're trolling...I ordered on the 29th and mine still hasn't shipped...BUT they charged my CC.


----------



## Kpa2727

As of 8:03 pm eastern time I got a google Wallet notice saying order charge in progress plus in my gmail i recieved a Ups tracking number. I ordered mine june 27 th around 4 hours after the event. I hope this helps.

Btw same boat as in no notifications and only a order conformation till now, plus I had a invalid card on the account, I had to update the day after my order.


----------



## BennyJr

I just got the shipping conformation but no bank account charge yet. Still pretty mad tho they gamestop has em but yet i pre-ordered and i still dont have mine. Screw u google


----------



## jocampbe

Just got my ship notice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad

just got mine, too.


----------



## Tso Nexus

Lucky Basstardsszzz...... ahaha still nothing here! If they dont send me SOMETHING by tonight i will be cruising by SAMS club tomorrow morning


----------



## iPois0n

Yeah still nothing here either. Just the credit card charge.


----------



## rexdog1888

Mine just shipped. Ordered a 16GB one on June 27th at about 10pm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Thing 342

Tso Nexus said:


> Lucky Basstardsszzz...... ahaha still nothing here! If they dont send me SOMETHING by tonight i will be cruising by SAMS club tomorrow morning


 Same here. I'm getting off this bus.


----------



## dustin.mccutchen

Just got my email saying mine just shipped

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

I think I'm starting to see a trend here. People who ordered later are getting confirmation first. First come first serve is not a Google policy apparently.
Ordered 06/27 @4pm
16GB model
No case
Paid with a Visa credit card.


----------



## fac7orx

Just got the email at 10PM EST:

Country: USA
Retailer: Google PlayStore
Model (8/16GB): 16GB
Date Purchased: July 8th, 2012
Date Shipped: July 13th, 2012
Date Delivered (or estimated): Not Applicable at this time. Maybe Monday or Tuesday.

Oddly enough it says the label was made yesterday.



> A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated.
> 
> Label Created On: 07/12/2012


So maybe some of the orders have already been sent to UPS or are on their way and google just didn't email you guys an update yet since it is still processing.


----------



## tech-nausea

Ordered: 6/29
Arrives 7/16
16 gig

BTW do I have to sign for it?


----------



## Don Serrot

Got my confirmation! So now I just have to wait till the end of next week since I'll be gone...


----------



## nhat

iPois0n said:


> I think I'm starting to see a trend here. People who ordered later are getting confirmation first. First come first serve is not a Google policy apparently.
> Ordered 06/27 @4pm
> 16GB model
> No case
> Paid with a Visa credit card.


It makes absolutely no sense to me lol...

I ordered on the 28th and got confirmation at 12:05...so I'll see it this coming Monday. Someone remind me again why I pre-ordered please.


----------



## sfreemanoh

Ordered 6/29, shipped tonight 7/13
16GB, no case


----------



## mike216

Does anyone know if we have to sign for it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

Finally!!!!


----------



## nhat




----------



## jsms0905

Ordered 2 of them!!

one 16GB and the other 8GB, both to California! shipped out today and ordered on the 28th of june!


----------



## Wraith91

Country: USA
Retailer: Google Play
Model (8/16GB): 16 GB
Date Purchased: 7/9
Date Shipped: Shipping label created on 7/12, email with tracking number received 7/14
Date Delivered (or estimated): Estimated 7/16

Funny thing is I just checked my bank account and they haven't charged me for my order. The charge was listed as pending from 7/12 to 7/13 and the charge was removed late last night (7/13).


----------



## NatemZ

Got my shipment notification. Ordered on the 5th.


----------



## number5toad

is the hate leaving you yet?


----------



## NatemZ

number5toad said:


> is the hate leaving you yet?


nothin but love this morning.


----------



## number5toad




----------



## drose6102

NatemZ said:


> nothin but love this morning.


Same here got my confirmation and tracking number @ 2am est

Ordered June 27th, 16g

Now waiting for tracking info lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13

Has anyone who ordered a case gotten their confirmation yet?


----------



## nhat

drose6102 said:


> Same here got my confirmation and tracking number @ 2am est
> 
> Ordered June 27th, 16g
> 
> Now waiting for tracking info lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have a tracking number that isn't tracking anything.



> *[background=rgb(220, 237, 229)]>>> UPS could not locate the shipment details for your request. Please verify your information and try again later.[/background]​*


----------



## OfficerMac

Email came at 2:30am CST

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Country: USA[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Retailer: Google Play[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Model (8/16GB): 16gb[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Purchased: 6/27 at 4:30pm CST[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Shipped: 7/14[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Delivered (or estimated): [/background]*[background=rgb(220, 237, 229)]>>> UPS could not locate the shipment details for your request. Please verify your information and try again later.[/background]​*


----------



## drose6102

nhat said:


> I have a tracking number that isn't tracking anything.


Yea it takes up to a day to get any information from the tracking number. It's in the email from the Play Store email 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using g Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiff72

strikeir13 said:


> Has anyone who ordered a case gotten their confirmation yet?


^^^What he said. I ordered on the 27th, DURING the keynote (probably within 30 minutes of the store opening to orders). I included the case with my 16GB. So far - NOTHING. No charge, so order status change, etc.

Is the case not available yet - and therefore they are holding the entire order up?


----------



## Ericsch333

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] ordered mine last night and had an old address so i called goolge was on hold 30min and was told i will have mine friday and to call ups and have them hold for pick up.[/background]


----------



## Droiddude24

Got the shippin email at 1am!


----------



## ericdoeswado

I ordered on the 27th as soon as the Play store listed the Nexus 7. I was literally hitting refresh on the site as soon as the product was announced. As of this writing I still have no charge to my card, no shipping notification. After seeing countless posts on this an other sites of people stating they ordered as late as July 9th and already got their shipping confirmation and seeing others who also ordered on the 27th and so far, nothing... I just cancelled my pre-order. I don't care if retail stores near me are sold out, I'm tired of this whole situation and constantly checking for charges and shipping notifications. I'm just going to move on and voice my opinion that Google lost my business for the Nexus 7 based on how this situation was handled. I will still be a loyal Android fan, but I just don't feel like I can't give them the $ right now. Maybe after some time has gone by, I'll reconsider. They have really screwed up here. There was truly no point in the pre-order now as it would cost me more with shipping than buying retail since retail purchases are reportedly getting the $25 play store offer?


----------



## ericdoeswado

spiff72 said:


> ^^^What he said. I ordered on the 27th, DURING the keynote (probably within 30 minutes of the store opening to orders). I included the case with my 16GB. So far - NOTHING. No charge, so order status change, etc.
> 
> Is the case not available yet - and therefore they are holding the entire order up?


Same here. Ordered immediately, case included. No charge, no shipping notice.


----------



## terryharrison

Same here, ordered on the 27th with case. No email, no charge.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Ordered mine on the 29th and got charged yesterday and it has now shipped! Can't wait!!


----------



## Mike02z

Ordered my 16 GB on June 30th. I got the shipping email last night at 11:45 PM EDT with tracking number. UPS shows that the shipping label was created but no other information at this time.


----------



## alershka

Here's a question. Did anyone who got the shipping notification request it to be provisioned? I'm thinking it is either provisioning or the cover that is delaying orders.

I ordered mine early (16 gb) early in the morning of the 28th with a cover. I put down provisioning (I'm not sure why I did). As of yet: no email, no credit charge, lots of anger.

I sent the play store an email but I haven't heard anything yet. I'm thinking the provisioning is what's killing the order.


----------



## Don Serrot

You know... I can't remember! XD
I want to say I did... but then again I may have decided not to. Honestly I was just hitting the buttons as fast as I could to get it ordered. XD
You know, I bet I didn't, cause I figured it'd be easy enough to do once I get my hands on it.


----------



## alershka

I just used the web form and had Google call me. I waited on hold for 30 minutes then they hung up on me. I called again and after twenty minutes I got to speak to someone. They said they can not tell me about the actual status of my order so I told them I wanted to cancel it. They said I could not cancel it because it has already been sent for fulfillment and would be shipped out on Monday. I have to wait until I get my confirmation to tell them I plan on returning it for a credit. I'm kind of angry right now. I may send it back out of spite.


----------



## nhat

17hrs later, my tracking number still doesn't work!

I am excite.

/s


----------



## Mike02z

nhat said:


> 17hrs later, my tracking number still doesn't work!
> 
> I am excite.
> 
> /s


Forget it until Monday.


----------



## Don Serrot

alershka said:


> I just used the web form and had Google call me. I waited on hold for 30 minutes then they hung up on me. I called again and after twenty minutes I got to speak to someone. They said they can not tell me about the actual status of my order so I told them I wanted to cancel it. They said I could not cancel it because it has already been sent for fulfillment and would be shipped out on Monday. I have to wait until I get my confirmation to tell them I plan on returning it for a credit. I'm kind of angry right now. I may send it back out of spite.


How many times has it been said by now in the multitude of topics we have on here right now that Google has been saying it's too late to cancel in the last couple days? Everyone and their brother it trying to contact them for answers to their questions and generally showing a growing level of impatience when Google so far has been doing exactly what they stated no more no less. I'm not surprised it took so long to get into contact with them. The tablets are getting sent out, you will be getting one, that's all that really matters here. Did people expect to get them before anyone else? That's what people have come to expect but it's not the law of pre-orders. Your device will arrive mid-July and you'll have the satisfaction of knowing that while some people will be able to go to the store to get one there are probably gonna be people being turned away and told to come back in a few weeks. Once the pre-orders run out at Gamestop they are going to have to wait till August for more. Other people don't have a guarantee that they'll get one, you do.


----------



## number5toad

nhat said:


> 17hrs later, my tracking number still doesn't work!
> 
> I am excite.
> 
> /s


same

UPS sez their info should be up within 24 hours, so if there's no change by tomorrow I'm skipping Google and calling them


----------



## NatemZ

number5toad said:


> same
> 
> UPS sez their info should be up within 24 hours, so if there's no change by tomorrow I'm skipping Google and calling them


You are wasting your time. UPS won't update until the next business day. Basically Google printed up all the UPS labels in the middle of the night on the weekend. So technically they havent really been shipped yet. Most likely they are in the Google warehouse waiting for a pickup by UPS. Monday you will see the tracking number take life.


----------



## number5toad

maybe...but Saturday is a business day for UPS unless I'm totally off, and I got my email with the tracking number at around 6pm Mountain View time...so in my mind, it's worth a quick call. if nothing comes of it, no big deal.


----------



## NatemZ

number5toad said:


> maybe...but Saturday is a business day for UPS unless I'm totally off, and I got my email with the tracking number at around 6pm Mountain View time...so in my mind, it's worth a quick call. if nothing comes of it, no big deal.


Yeah UPS does. But not in full force. Maybe they went out. I hope so but not holding my breath.


----------



## nhat

Mike02z said:


> Forget it until Monday.


Flashed JB on my Xoom to help me out with that 

Now it's time to go out and get some beers! If you're in the DC area, you're welcome to join me.


----------



## number5toad

NatemZ said:


> Yeah UPS does. But not in full force. Maybe they went out. I hope so but not holding my breath.


me either...but I'm not the most patient person, and not knowing what the hell's going on makes me even less patient. if I find out it shipped and I'll get it Monday, hooray! awesome surprise! if I find out it hasn't shipped yet and I shouldn't expect it til Wednesday...well, that sucks, but at least I know.

if I find out nothing at all, well....shit!


----------



## NatemZ

The reason I am thinking they are still in the Google warehouse is because as soon as they were scanned by UPS it would show as a recognized tracking number. So technically they will be shipped Monday. 2nd day means Wednesday....ugh. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## droidrage729

I'm in the same field got my receipt email and tracking bumper but the number had no info. Probably wensday ughhh.


----------



## number5toad

NatemZ said:


> The reason I am thinking they are still in the Google warehouse is because as soon as they were scanned by UPS it would show as a recognized tracking number. So technically they will be shipped Monday. 2nd day means Wednesday....ugh. I hope I'm wrong.


I also hope you're wrong...

it's not common but I've run into situations shipping over the weekend where the package moves, but its progress isn't tracked on the website.

if I find anything out, I'll be sure to pass it along.


----------



## padraic

Actually Wednesday would be a better day for me, I'm out of town and it's my wife's work from home day, so she can sign for it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tso Nexus

nhat said:


> Flashed JB on my Xoom to help me out with that
> 
> Now it's time to go out and get some beers! If you're in the DC area, you're welcome to join me.


Which jb rom u flash to ur xoom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dspcap

NatemZ said:


> The reason I am thinking they are still in the Google warehouse is because as soon as they were scanned by UPS it would show as a recognized tracking number. So technically they will be shipped Monday. 2nd day means Wednesday....ugh. I hope I'm wrong.


They could have been picked up today also... tracking doesn't normally show up until after midnight of the day they were picked up.


----------



## TRE_588

. to everyone with their nexus 7's -.-


----------



## sfreemanoh

Well, supposedly it shipped last night...but UPS still hasn't updated the tracking info. >_<


----------



## OfficerMac

UPS does not delivery/update tracking info on Saturdays. Only way you get a package on Saturday from UPS is if you pay for Saturday delivery.


----------



## Wraith91

OfficerMac said:


> UPS does not delivery/update tracking info on Saturdays. Only way you get a package on Saturday from UPS is if you pay for Saturday delivery.


If they don't deliver, will they still ship and just not update the tracking info until Monday?


----------



## sfreemanoh

OfficerMac said:


> UPS does not delivery/update tracking info on Saturdays. Only way you get a package on Saturday from UPS is if you pay for Saturday delivery.


I knew about the delivery thing, I figured they would still update tracking info though. Our packages are still going through the shipping channels though, right? They don't just hold the stuff until monday?


----------



## frenetic

sfreemanoh said:


> I knew about the delivery thing, I figured they would still update tracking info though. Our packages are still going through the shipping channels though, right? They don't just hold the stuff until monday?


No, with 2 day shipping, if your package shipped on Friday, it will not arrive until Tuesday. The shipping days are the following business days after a package is shipped. There are times you will get packages a day early, but don't expect it. If you live closer to them, you probably get it next day, if you're a state or more away, it's going to be 2 business days. Amazon has spoiled us because of their crazy shipping agreements and local carriers... getting stuff to us next day without warning. I got my tracking info on Friday evening and am not expecting anything until Wednesday, for a reason. We only have the tracking information, which means a label has been created, it may not even be picked up by UPS yet. You can create a label on one day and not ship the package out until the next business day... I am assuming they don't have Saturday pickup at their shipping location, just because it will hurt less if I don't see my Nexus 7 on Tuesday  But in all honesty, they probably have Saturday pick up, meaning Monday and Tuesday are their two shipping days. I probably get mine Tuesday afternoon.

Hopefully, we all get our Nexus 7s on Monday, though, and we get this forum rolling.


----------



## Kpa2727

i ship ups daiyly on big shipments of 9-20 laptops and UPS are lazy as hell. they take our boxes especially big orders and don't scan till after they hit the sorting facility. I ebay all the time. so what should go on is this. usps picks up the massive orders by a deadline, once they hit the sorting facility thier scanned, by this time UPS.com would not be able to track it, the packages get sorted and go to local ups sorting centers from the general ones. now monday rolls around and thier delivered to you. "that's logistics" Now here is the kicker, bulk orders are tricky, so as was said since ups works on a end of 2 day shipping depending on your shipments log that could fall on tuesday. My best guess end of day monday, also i've never had to sign for UPS.

btw UPS dosen't do Sat pickups in any warehouse I been to. Friday deadline by like 5-630pm.

The way UPS works that i remember, local state branches shut down on weekends only general sorting facilities stay open and the local pickups usually would still fall under google.


----------



## iPois0n

Kpa2727 said:


> i ship ups daiyly on big shipments of 9-20 laptops and UPS are lazy as hell. they take our boxes especially big orders and don't scan till after they hit the sorting facility. I ebay all the time. so what should go on is this. usps picks up the massive orders by a deadline, once they hit the sorting facility thier scanned, by this time UPS.com would not be able to track it, the packages get sorted and go to local ups sorting centers from the general ones. now monday rolls around and thier delivered to you. "that's logistics" Now here is the kicker, bulk orders are tricky, so as was said since ups works on a end of 2 day shipping depending on your shipments log that could fall on tuesday. My best guess end of day monday, also i've never had to sign for UPS.
> 
> btw UPS dosen't do Sat pickups in any warehouse I been to. Friday deadline by like 5-630pm.
> 
> The way UPS works that i remember, local state branches shut down on weekends only general sorting facilities stay open and the local pickups usually would still fall under google.


So do you think UPS picked all the shipments up Friday granted that we have tracking numbers?


----------



## Kpa2727

iPois0n said:


> So do you think UPS picked all the shipments up Friday granted that we have tracking numbers?


That's the unsure thing, if you don't make the deadline by the 5-530pm cutoff window the next pickup is monday, my tracking number didn't arrive till 8 pm. ::checks ups timestamp:: ................. UPS didn't timestamp mine like i thought but, It's coming from californa, 3 hour time diff from 8 pm gmail time stamp makes it 5 pm usually the pickup window for fedex and ups is in that ball park. So all seems plauseable for monday. if it wasn't picked up sat then we will all see it wed like my shop when we miss shipments. Oh and as was said, My store has a coperate account, so anyone can tag into the ups system and create a label. I've preprinted labels a day in advance before shipment. the other thing 2 day labels are usually time sensitive in like 24 hours they go bust.


----------



## sfreemanoh

Kpa2727 said:


> That's the unsure thing, if you don't make the deadline by the 5-530pm cutoff window the next pickup is monday, my tracking number didn't arrive till 8 pm. ::checks ups timestamp:: ................. UPS didn't timestamp mine like i thought but, It's coming from californa, 3 hour time diff from 8 pm gmail time stamp makes it 5 pm usually the pickup window for fedex and ups is in that ball park. So all seems plauseable for monday. if it wasn't picked up sat then we will all see it wed like my shop when we miss shipments. Oh and as was said, My store has a coperate account, so anyone can tag into the ups system and create a label. I've preprinted labels a day in advance before shipment. the other thing 2 day labels are usually time sensitive in like 24 hours they go bust.


I ship out stuff frequently to our at-home employees, and include return packing labels...they aren't the most reliable of people, and sometimes don't end up shipping the equipment back for a week, two weeks, whatever. I've never heard a complaint of the packing slip not being valid.

For the rest of the stuff, yeah, I basically knew that...I guess in my excitement I guess I was just ignoring it. >_<


----------



## padraic

My understanding is that the only thing that's happened so far is a shipping label has been created. I expect shipping tomorrow with arrival on Wednesday. If I'm wrong and we get it tomorrow, then great. I'm out of town all week anyway so it doesn't matter to me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

Yeah, the only reason I was really hoping it'd come Friday was because I leave first thing tomorrow morning and don't get back till this coming Friday.


----------



## tsruggles

v8vroom said:


> Just got mine from GameStop too!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Call me slow, but, it took me a while to notice that the box's graphic of the partial tablet is rendered in such a way that the bezel looks like the number 7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

tsruggles said:


> Call me slow, but, it took me a while to notice that the box's graphic of the partial tablet is rendered in such a way that the bezel looks like the number 7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


You told me too. Your slow


----------



## our year

It's so depressing reading this thread! I ordered mine from the Play store on July 3rd... still no work on a ship date. I ordered the 16 gig model.


----------



## tsruggles

OfficerMac said:


> UPS does not delivery/update tracking info on Saturdays. Only way you get a package on Saturday from UPS is if you pay for Saturday delivery.


Saturday delivery is only available in a few select areas.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

Looks like mine hasn't even shipped yet! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## agtwonderbread

iPois0n said:


> Looks like mine hasn't even shipped yet! Grrrrrrr!
> View attachment 28413


 What's you "Shipped/Billed on Date". A friend and I both received our shipping notices Friday night around 11:30 est, today both updated to say a label has been created, but his "Shipped/Billed on Date" is 7/6/12 and mine is 7/10/12, neither of those dates are Friday so we're hoping it was actually shipped from Google earlier last week in large shipments to UPS hubs nearer our houses.


----------



## number5toad

mine says the label was created last Monday :-/


----------



## rolandct

iPois0n said:


> Looks like mine hasn't even shipped yet! Grrrrrrr!
> View attachment 28413


I'm in the same boat. I assume even though I got a shipping confirmation with the lack of tracking it's not really going out until today.


----------



## NatemZ

Looks like my theory was correct. Google printed all the labels late Friday night and they are being picked up by UPS today. Sucks, but hey, we will have our lovely tablets in 2 days.


----------



## number5toad

I wasn't really expecting to get mine before Wednesday anyway, so no harm no foul I guess...but I am a little put off by seeing that they made this shipping label a week ago.


----------



## Tso Nexus

At least u guys have been charged and got a tracking # i still dont have shit! I ordered day 1! Its that shitty ass case im sure of it!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DeFeet

Thanks, I was searching around and found this as I was on hold with Google Play support, but that answers my question. My shipping label was made on the 12th (thursday evening) and I've been hitting the refresh button on the tracking page all weekend. Thanks guys.


----------



## iconaw1

USA, AR, from play store, 8gig, ordered day 2, email on 13th, shipped 16th, eta 17th.


----------



## clintro

Look what you might see today!! Had this one sitting on expected delivery of today until this AM


----------



## NatemZ

Damn! You are right. Mine is in Louisville as well. Delivery date for Tuesday. Wooot!

It went from a shipping label created to being in Louisville. lol

I'm 2 hours from L'ville. I wish I could drive up there tonight and get it


----------



## number5toad

still no change to mine!

yo Nate where are you? I grew up in Cincinnati, not far from L'ville.


----------



## NatemZ

number5toad said:


> still no change to mine!
> 
> yo Nate where are you? I grew up in Cincinnati, not far from L'ville.


20 miles North of Nashville


----------



## Mustang302LX

Checked mine a few min ago (pacific time zone) and still said it was only a shipping label no info. Oh well it'll come when it comes.


----------



## jlinn75

Mustang302LX said:


> Checked mine a few min ago (pacific time zone) and still said it was only a shipping label no info. Oh well it'll come when it comes.


Same here


----------



## UrbanLejendary

Mines in Louisville as well. Never felt so close to you guys lol. Sad thing is I'm 20 mins from the original shipping location... mountain view to Louisville to Santa Clara.... doesn't make sense...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

UrbanLejendary said:


> Mines in Louisville as well. Never felt so close to you guys lol. Sad thing is I'm 20 mins from the original shipping location... mountain view to Louisville to Santa Clara.... doesn't make sense...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Everything runs through Louisville for UPS. Dumb I know.lol


----------



## rexdog1888

Mines in Louisville as well. Shipping to Houston.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clintro

UrbanLejendary said:


> Mines in Louisville as well. Never felt so close to you guys lol. Sad thing is I'm 20 mins from the original shipping location... mountain view to Louisville to Santa Clara.... doesn't make sense...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I am pretty sure they all got shipped directly to Louisville.... Google or another third party (maybe even a UPS partner) is processing them from the central UPS hub.


----------



## sfreemanoh

Yeah, looks like a lot of us may (should) be getting them tomorrow...luckily I have it being delivered to work, so I'll have something to keep me occupied when I don't want to work.


----------



## spiff72

Just curious - did ANYONE in this thread who has gotten the shipping notice include the case/cover with their order? See following thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29934-has-anyone-who-included-the-cover-with-their-order-gotten-shipping-email-yet/

No need to reply if you DIDN'T include a case. I am trying to find anyone who DID order the case AND got their order shipped...

Thanks!


----------



## jocampbe

My tracking information on ups.com was just updated to show delivery tomorrow!

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

Anyone know if UPS will leave these at the door or require a signature?


----------



## Liquidretro

I am really pretty disappointed in the Play Store device ordering experience. I was lucky to get an order in before the play store link went public (found through twitter). So far, I don't even have a pending charge on my card. Not sure if this is just the card processor being slow or something else. I would be happy if I had information but so far nothing has been updated for weeks. Anyone else seeing something like this?


----------



## number5toad

just updated, in Louisville like everyone else, delivery scheduled for tomorrow

this is fine, really, but seeing on the same page that it was processed last week...and shipped 2 day air...eh, it's too hot to be annoyed.


----------



## NatemZ

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Anyone know if UPS will leave these at the door or require a signature?


UPS will leave it outside....in the rain....uncovered. Be warned.


----------



## Don Serrot

Yup, just looked, mine will arrive tomorrow. Too bad I'm on the road out of town till Friday.









Totally not gonna say I'm posting this from my phone. That auto phone Tapatalk sig thing is dumb.


----------



## housry23

I am a little worried about my preorder. I ordered on July 5th. The card I used expires this month, so they sent me a new one. When I updated the card info on Google Wallet site, the held funds went back into my account and a new charge of $1 is being held by Google instead of the $281 for the 16GB tablet. I have received no shipping info, nor has my card been charged. The transaction on Google Wallet still says the same thing and is using my old card info. I hope I get my shipping email soon to put my mind at ease. I will be quite upset if my order doesn't go through because the only things that changed is the expiration date and the security code on the back of the card. Come on Google...ease my mind!


----------



## Lyondellic

UPS just updated my tracking info about 20 minutes ago. I had been sent a tracking number for 2-Day shipping on Fiday (7/12), and my delivery date is listed as being by end of the business day on Tuesday (7/17). I am excited, but wish that Google was a little better organized.

From my experience, Google does not do a stellar job when it comes to communication. I once received an email from Google stating that I would receive a free CR-48 Chromebook if I replied to the email within 3-Business days. Long story short, I replied within the prescribed period of time, yet never received a CR-48.

I realize that one or two instances is not representative of Google's customer service, but in both cases above I was the customer!


----------



## iPois0n

Anyone in Louisville want a shit ton of N7's?







Tomorrow's the day!


----------



## Kimboinatl

Still waiting


----------



## oneUp

Google's being silly.

My friend ordered 2x 16gb Nexus 7 on July 10 (no accessories), his is already in the mail and arriving tomorrow.
I ordered 2x 16gb Nexus 7, 1x 8b Nexus 7, 2x Asus Covers as soon as it hit the Play Store after the Keynote and still have no charge.

What the hell happened to the people who ordered before? Looks like Google is shipping shit backwards. One of the worse product releases I have been apart of.


----------



## spiff72

oneUp said:


> Google's being silly.
> 
> My friend ordered 2x 16gb Nexus 7 on July 10 (no accessories), his is already in the mail and arriving tomorrow.
> I ordered 2x 16gb Nexus 7, 1x 8b Nexus 7, 2x Asus Covers as soon as it hit the Play Store after the Keynote and still have no charge.
> 
> What the hell happened to the people who ordered before? Looks like Google is shipping shit backwards. One of the worse product releases I have been apart of.


The accessories killed the order. I have another thread asking if anyone who included a case/cover with their order has gotten shipping email, and the answer is consistently "no". One telling data point is a person who ordered both on separate orders (5 minutes apart) and their tablet shipped while the case has not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oneUp

spiff72 said:


> The accessories killed the order. I have another thread asking if anyone who included a case/cover with their order has gotten shipping email, and the answer is consistently "no". One telling data point is a person who ordered both on separate orders (5 minutes apart) and their tablet shipped while the case has not.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I find it pathetic.. with all the money Google has (or maybe they're in deep shit with all the patents) they can't afford to ship it separately? Really...

*You heard it here first*: In about 3-4 days from now, when the Covers finally make their way to Googles Warehouse.. Google will release some sort of statement that they f'ed up and accidentally shipped out all their Nexus 7 units. Those that pre-ordered the combo unit + case will have to wait till August or late September to receive order! YAHOOOO! Would this surprise anyone? LOL!


----------



## droidrage729

Mine should be here tomorrow as well its in Kentucky.


----------



## Mustang302LX

droidrage729 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow as well its in Kentucky.


Same here. Looks like tomorrow should be a good day for a lot of us!!


----------



## sbenson

For those of you potentially receiving shipment tomorrow, when did you place your order? I ordered on the 13th and I'm wondering if there's a chance I'll get it this week?


----------



## number5toad

I ordered mine on the 27th, an hour or so after the sale page went live.


----------



## RCantw3ll

I ordered mine on July 3rd and the tracking I received on Friday was updated this morning showing it will be here tomorrow. 16gb if it matters.


----------



## MFD00M

Ordered the 16gb from the Play store on Saturday 7/14, as of today 7/16 the transaction is pending on my bank account but i have not received a shipping confirmation yet.

Hoping thats a good sign since it said it wouldnt charge me until it shipped.


----------



## nhat

Ordered on the 28th and will receive it tomorrow


----------



## Deadly_v2

Ordered mine early morning on the 12th. Haven't had any updates from Google. Charge dropped off my card on Sunday and that was it. Also 16GB. Really want to get my hands on this baby.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sbenson

Thanks guys.


----------



## FR3SH JIV3

Ordered a 16GB device on July 3rd and it still hasn't shipped. Is the reason it hasn't shipped because I checked the box to link the device to my Google account? I really hope not.

Anyone that chose to link the Nexus 7 to their Google account have a device that has shipped?


----------



## BraydenJames

FR3SH JIV3 said:


> Ordered a 16GB device on July 3rd and it still hasn't shipped. Is the reason it hasn't shipped because I checked the box to link the device to my Google account? I really hope not.
> 
> Anyone that chose to link the Nexus 7 to their Google account have a device that has shipped?


The linking of the device to your Google account happens on device boot remotely, so that shouldn't matter! Probably just the fact that you ordered a few days after the pre-orders started, as well as the fact that they seem to be doing 8GB then 16GB orders.


----------



## ROM_Ulan

I ordered mine with a cover. I ordered on the 27th and still no money taken out or shipping notification.


----------



## spiff72

I ordered the 16GB and cover on the 27th - and I now see a temporary pending transaction on my card.


----------



## Mustang302LX

So glad the cover wasn't available when I ordered my 16GB or I wouldn't be getting mine tomorrow and I'd be really irritated. I can't believe Google is holding onto these due to a stupid cover.


----------



## ROM_Ulan

Mustang302LX said:


> So glad the cover wasn't available when I ordered my 16GB or I wouldn't be getting mine tomorrow and I'd be really irritated. I can't believe Google is holding onto these due to a stupid cover.


Yeah, if I had known a little cover was going to delay my order... I would have never ordered it. It shouldn't be too hard to place a cover in a box.... ;-)


----------



## Mustang302LX

ROM_Ulan said:


> Yeah, if I had known a little cover was going to delay my order... I would have never ordered it. It shouldn't be too hard to place a cover in a box.... ;-)


I believe the issue is the lack of covers so instead of shipping it seperate at a later time they are holding the orders to ship together.


----------



## spiff72

Mustang302LX said:


> I believe the issue is the lack of covers so instead of shipping it seperate at a later time they are holding the orders to ship together.


So in other words - they are CHEAPING out on us!


----------



## Mustang302LX

spiff72 said:


> So in other words - they are CHEAPING out on us!


Seems to be that way. Probably what happens is since it's 1 order they view it as incomplete and won't split it as everything is on the same order sheet. So instead of fixing the issue and splitting them they are just holding them till they get stock. Just a guess though.


----------



## housry23

I didn't order the cover and i still have no shipping date or charge for mine. I ordered the 16gb on July 5th

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Aus_azn

housry23 said:


> I didn't order the cover and i still have no shipping date or charge for mine. I ordered the 16gb on July 5th
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same here. 16GB, July 5.


----------



## LakeDubVt

July 3 16GB from play store.... Nothing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROM_Ulan

Yeah, it's getting later and I'm thinking I still wont see a charge or shipping notification today. Kinda sad. :-(


----------



## nhat

Mustang302LX said:


> So glad the cover wasn't available when I ordered my 16GB or I wouldn't be getting mine tomorrow and I'd be really irritated. I can't believe Google is holding onto these due to a stupid cover.


I chose not to order the case because someone will come out with a better one


----------



## GarnetandBlack

16 GB, no cover, ordered within hours of its posting on the play store. I have a charge on my card, but no shipping. It has been that way since Friday. I'm not getting impatient - yet. If I don't get it this week though, well, I might be a little miffed. And I really don't care what anyone thinks about that.


----------



## xaaronxtriplett

Bought 2x 16b version for my girlfriend and I on July 10th.

Charged my card a few minutes later.

Got the notification for "shipped" yesterday.

Today, UPS updated and delivery is tomorrow!


----------



## droidrage729

Hello yeah she's sitting in Orlando right now that's about an hour from me. Absolutely no reason for it not to be here tomorrow unless the driver falls asleep which would be my luck.


----------



## iPois0n

Mine just left Minneapolis. It's only 4 hours away now guys!!!! I can taste the tegra 3 in my mouth with a little bit of JellyBean after taste!


----------



## number5toad

mine's in New Jersey....poor girl. nobody deserves that.


----------



## nhat

number5toad said:


> mine's in New Jersey....poor girl. nobody deserves that.












My order was processed on the 11th and the origin scan was done in Louisville, KY on the 16th at 9:46AM and didn't leave that center until 5:16PM.


----------



## spiff72

Finally! I got my shipping email (I had the 16GB and the cover included on my order). Tracking number provided but no info yet - I am hoping for it to arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## The Nexus Project

Walked into Sam's Club yesterday and BOOM! There was one 16gb left. I got lucky. So I'm off to the Rooting guides. Hopefully the development will pickup in the coming week. Very impressed so far.Next step = Accessories.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## walker887

Ordered my 8gig from play store today and just got tracking number for it

Sent from my Axiom Engage Jelly Beaned Bad Ass GNex


----------



## kbluhm

Ordered my 16gig with cover moments after pre-order went live and the email just came through that it has shipped. About time!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

Dang mine is in Nashville. Can't I just go downtown and pick it up lol. Its ssoooooo close


----------



## NDP05017

walker887 said:


> Ordered my 8gig from play store today and just got tracking number for it
> 
> Sent from my Axiom Engage Jelly Beaned Bad Ass GNex


Seriously hope you are kidding...


----------



## Ericsch333

I ordered Saturday got tracking just now
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiff72

NDP05017 said:


> Seriously hope you are kidding...


Was thinking the same thing - that is salt in the wounds of those of us who have been waiting all weekend after ordering on the 27th.


----------



## jocampbe

I pre ordered as soon as the page went live. I didn't notice the cover until after I placed my order. I ALMOST canceled and reordered with a cover. So glad I didn't.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## Panzer

iPois0n said:


> Mine just left Minneapolis. It's only 4 hours away now guys!!!! I can taste the tegra 3 in my mouth with a little bit of JellyBean after taste!


My two little sweethearts left the cities 3 hours ago I suppose we can run the ups truck off the road or just do a smash grab at the sorting facility in the industrial park.


----------



## Wraith91

My Nexus 7 is in Kentucky hanging out with all the other ones and is supposed to show up at my house tomorrow. My only question is why hasn't my credit card been charged? There was a pending charge on it until Saturday, but then it disappeared and hasn't shown back up. Maybe I'm getting a complementary Nexus 7 from Google!


----------



## iPois0n

Panzer said:


> My two little sweethearts left the cities 3 hours ago I suppose we can run the ups truck off the road or just do a smash grab at the sorting facility in the industrial park.


I'm down. Are we going to wear our grandma's nylons or ski masks? We need to coordinate! No need to not look fashionable when commiting a felony! lol


----------



## luniz7

Ordered mine on the 7th, supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Panzer

iPois0n said:


> I'm down. Are we going to wear our grandma's nylons or ski masks? We need to coordinate! No need to not look fashionable when commiting a felony! lol


Let's do ski masks the last b&e I was involved I my crime partner decided to go green and recycle used nylons it took a while to get the taste out of my mouth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jmcguire525

Ordered mine Saturday as well, gets here today!!!


----------



## iPois0n

Out for delivery! Just to bad UPS takes about 10hurs to get to my apartment.


----------



## jocampbe

Mine is out for delivery too!

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72

Mine made quick progress...my delivery date even got bumped up a day...


----------



## strikeir13

spiff72 said:


> Ordered mine Saturday as well, gets here today!!!


I hope Google realizes how frustrating this is. Ordered on the 28th and still not even a pending charge for me...


----------



## jmcguire525

It is odd that they don't have a priority system set up by order date, I would call and complain or at least ask for an answer and if you need it I can help you out with my documents showing I am getting mine today when the order was placed on the 14th


----------



## iPois0n

strikeir13 said:


> I hope Google realizes how frustrating this is. Ordered on the 28th and still not even a pending charge for me...


I would check with Google by now. They said on Twitter that all the rest of the orders will be shipped out today with notifications. Maybe, just maybe, something went screwy. My guess would be on the Credit Card side.


----------



## GarnetandBlack

So my pending charge with yesterday's date turned into a pending charge with today's date overnight.

Sweet.

Still no shipping info and that money is still tied up on my account for nothing, as far as I can tell...

I ordered on the 27th at 2:31 EST. 16GB, no cover. I should have gone to Sam's - or even Gamestop, apparently.


----------



## strikeir13

jmcguire525 said:


> It is odd that they don't have a priority system set up by order date, I would call and complain or at least ask for an answer and if you need it I can help you out with my documents showing I am getting mine today when the order was placed on the 14th


Wow, the discrepancy between your order turn around time and mine is absurd. I realize the cases may be delaying the orders, but without any up front communication from Google, it really just makes them seem that much more disorganized on the hardware end.


----------



## kbluhm

spiff72 said:


> Mine made quick progress...my delivery date even got bumped up a day...


They are obviously overnighting them. I got my shipping email last night at 9:17 PM. The tracking info says it was processed at 5:12 PM, scanned at 1:33 AM this morning in Louisville, KY (656 miles away), arrived at Middletown, PA, at 5:34 AM (106 mi), and landed in Pittston, PA (18 mi) at 8:00 AM. It's now out for delivery, so I should see it today.

This time yesterday I was considering cancelling my order and seeing about grabbing one locally. That eases the frustration a bit!

The Zagg screen protectors from Amazon should be here Wednesday. Then I'm all set for the beach next week! Now that _this_ wait is practically over, I can start waiting for CM10 to come to my Galaxy Tab 10.1.


----------



## Tso Nexus

Ive had enough! Im calling google now! I ordered day 1 with case! Still no charge no email no nothing! Im on hold now and have been for 30 minutes!!! Do they have employees wtf? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72

kbluhm said:


> They are obviously overnighting them. I got my shipping email last night at 9:17 PM.
> 
> The tracking info says it was processed at 5:12 PM, scanned at 1:33 AM this morning in Louisville, KY, etc, etc, and it's out for delivery in Pittston, PA, about 12 miles from here. That eases the frustration a bit!


I guess it was some sort of shipping upgrade - the tracking page shows 2nd day air service was the shipping method.

For those who are still waiting - I don't know if it makes any difference or not, but I sent an email to the customer support line at the Google Play store voicing my concerns over the delay in shipping - and speculated that it was the case that created this delay. I sent this message on Sunday night. I wasn't about to wait on hold for their telephone support - so I figured I would at least make some noise.

I don't know if it helped - I never got an email response - but I like to think my "squeaking wheel" helped get mine shipped and expedited. Obviously this is pure speculation on my part...


----------



## kbluhm

spiff72 said:


> I guess it was some sort of shipping upgrade - the tracking page shows 2nd day air service was the shipping method.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat as you. Delivery was originally scheduled for tomorrow. No complaints here though!


----------



## mentose457

I called my local UPS this morning and asked them to hold it at their facility instead of delivering it to my house. I'm going to pick it up at 10 MST during my break. They are less than a mile from my work. Woot!

I haz no sig


----------



## NatemZ

mentose457 said:


> I called my local UPS this morning and asked them to hold it at their facility instead of delivering it to my house. I'm going to pick it up at 10 MST during my break. They are less than a mile from my work. Woot!
> 
> I haz no sig


Lucky. I have to leave for work and won't be back until around 1am tonight. Not gonna be easy knowing my new toy is sitting at home alone.


----------



## Wraith91

Out for delivery today and I just now got a pending charge on my card for the cost of the device. There goes my hopes of a free Nexus 7 from Google...


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

Something tells me a bunch of sites hosting Nexus 7 unlock/rooting files will be overloaded tonight. Getting mine today after work.


----------



## Droidrev71

mine is on the truck.. running to the window everytime a loud vehicle goes by..lol files are all downloaded and ready to unlock and root and flash!! Can't wait to see what all the hype is about!!


----------



## droidrage729

Out for delivery as well. If there's a good amount in my area should be afternoon until I get it.


----------



## BillLee3

Anybody know if they are shipping with signature required? I'm at work with UPS saying it's out for delivery to my home.


----------



## sfreemanoh

BillLee3 said:


> Anybody know if they are shipping with signature required? I'm at work with UPS saying it's out for delivery to my home.


Most likely, yeah. That's partially why I've just started having anything I care about (ie. electronics) shipped to my work address instead of home.


----------



## kbluhm

BillLee3 said:


> Anybody know if they are shipping with signature required? I'm at work with UPS saying it's out for delivery to my home.


I was thinking the same thing. I work from home and usually go out for lunch to get out from behind the monitors or risk going cross-eyed... but I may take lunch here today... juuust in case.


----------



## droidrage729

DROID life is reporting the shipping date for the 16 gb n7 is 3-4 weeks. I'm assuming that's anyone who hasn't ordered yet.


----------



## number5toad

hooray! it's here!


----------



## droidrage729

number5toad said:


> hooray! it's here!


I hate your face......just kidding congrats.


----------



## number5toad

no no...I hate my face too, it's cool


----------



## ridobe

GarnetandBlack said:


> Ive had enough! Im calling google now! I ordered day 1 with case! Still no charge no email no nothing! Im on hold now and have been for 30 minutes!!! Do they have employees wtf? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Seriously, let me know how that goes. If I don't have shipping info by the end of the day, I'm refusing delivery.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mine is also out for shipping...hurry up UPS!!!


----------



## oneUp

i envy y'all who got it or getting it! lol.. congrats 

still waiting for a charge.....


----------



## sfreemanoh

Woot! I went to get lunch, got back to the office, and it was sitting on my desk waiting to be played with!


----------



## LakeDubVt

I hate you all! Haha Ordered 16GB July 3rd and still have not heard any shipping information. About to cancel my order I believe.... And try to pick one up in the store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aus_azn

LakeDubVt said:


> I hate you all! Haha Ordered 16GB July 3rd and still have not heard any shipping information. About to cancel my order I believe.... And try to pick one up in the store.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was July 5, for a 16GB. I'm 99% sure now that they are doing this LIFO style.

Google is definitely getting a call when I get home.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## Ericsch333

Ordered Friday got it today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ericsch333

So nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbenson

Ericsch333 said:


> Ordered Friday got it today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You're shitting me? 8 or 16gb? I ordered a 16gb on Friday and I've heard nothing so far.


----------



## housry23

Aus_azn said:


> I was July 5, for a 16GB. I'm 99% sure now that they are doing this LIFO style.
> 
> Google is definitely getting a call when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


I'm in the same boat as you. Ordered July 5, nothing yet. This is so frustrating, especially when i see people that ordered later and already have the device or have art last received the shipping info. I wish Google would just let me cancel the order from the Google wallet site and then I'd go down to the local game stop or other store and buy one. I live in town full of ******** & I'm site I could find a store that's not sold out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Walter White

I ordered mine on July 3rd. Just got mine 30 mins ago.!! Rooting tonight!


----------



## droidrage729

Omg it exists!


----------



## FloridaMike

This freaking blows... ordered on the 27th, 16gig and case... paid shipping AND sales tax... no word. Called this morning after being on hold an hour, told that I could refuse shipment if I want to go find one at a store - only problem is everyone is sold out. They assured me most likely today my order would be processed - nothing yet. Meanwhile, people who ordered in July are getting their shiny new toys!!! Ugh!!! Good for all of you though, glad the shiny new device is being enjoyed by some!


----------



## rolandct

FloridaMike said:


> This freaking blows... ordered on the 27th, 16gig and case... paid shipping AND sales tax... no word. Called this morning after being on hold an hour, told that I could refuse shipment if I want to go find one at a store - only problem is everyone is sold out. They assured me most likely today my order would be processed - nothing yet. Meanwhile, people who ordered in July are getting their shiny new toys!!! Ugh!!! Good for all of you though, glad the shiny new device is being enjoyed by some!


Seems like people who ordered the case are being held up.


----------



## droidrage729

FloridaMike said:


> This freaking blows... ordered on the 27th, 16gig and case... paid shipping AND sales tax... no word. Called this morning after being on hold an hour, told that I could refuse shipment if I want to go find one at a store - only problem is everyone is sold out. They assured me most likely today my order would be processed - nothing yet. Meanwhile, people who ordered in July are getting their shiny new toys!!! Ugh!!! Good for all of you though, glad the shiny new device is being enjoyed by some!


Florida Mike I'm in Florida too and I ordered like a day or so after the announcement. I also saw on droidlife the 16 gig is now showing 3-4 weeks for shipping now hope that isn't your category. Shouldn't be.


----------



## nblufire12

Mine finally arrived!!!

https://plus.google.com/photos/101979049882401242894/albums/5766202560330774017?authkey=CK_Q883HwKv-ZA

Can't wait for AOKP to come to my Nexus 7 hehehe and my GNex


----------



## FloridaMike

droidrage729 said:


> Florida Mike I'm in Florida too and I ordered like a day or so after the announcement. I also saw on droidlife the 16 gig is now showing 3-4 weeks for shipping now hope that isn't your category. Shouldn't be.


Yeah, I'm gonna be ripshit if I have to wait that long! I'll go on eBay and refuse my delivery!


----------



## oneUp

@FloridaMike, in the same boat as you..

Order Date: June 27, 2012 11:27:50 AM UTC-7


----------



## MFD00M

This is probably the first and last time I'll say this. Google should follow VzW's footsteps.
I pre ordered a galaxy nexus and a sgs3...received both of them day of release. Actually I think I got my gnex a day sooner.

Waiting impatiently for my N7...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ericsch333

sbenson said:


> You're shitting me? 8 or 16gb? I ordered a 16gb on Friday and I've heard nothing so far.


Yup setting it up now very nice the screen is great 8 gig i did not order a cover it wouldn't let me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbanLejendary

Its on truck! Refreshing my tracking number page every 10mins hoping to just take the rest of the day off lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Got mine today on my lunch break. LOVE the size and feel of it. What a great device. Those of you still waiting it's worth the wait.


----------



## Wraith91

Mine just showed up! I pulled it out of the box, unlocked the bootloader, rooted and flashed CWM Touch! Now the fun begins!


----------



## spiff72

Let me be the first to say that the case may not be worth the wait...

It fits nicely and seems to function as expected, but the gray color immediately jumped out at me as UGLY. The gray color is almost greenish. I am giving it a go for now, but I think I might just return the case and wait for a better selection of colors (like the ones that ASUS introduced recently).

Otherwise - I am thrilled to have the Nexus in my grubby little hands at LAST!


----------



## LakeDubVt

What number are you all using to call Google I tried 18558363987 and all it says is "We can not take your call right now, please try again later"

On a side note if Google ever tried to sell another vzw nexus and sold it straight from Google no way they could ever meet demand the way this is going..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm

Well, mine has already been stress-tested. It was just dropped off [literaly] by UPS minutes ago. The guy walk up the front steps and I watched in horror as he couldn't walk the final few feet and tossed it onto the porch. Then for some reason he walked around to the side of the porch. WTF is he doing? Well, it bounced around, fell off the porch (6-foot drop), and he picked it up and tossed it back up onto the porch!

I will be calling the local UPS dispatch with tracking number and if anything goes wrong EVER with this thing they're hearing from me again.

On a related note: it has arrived!


----------



## fanboy1974

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Country: USA[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Retailer: Google Play Store[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Model (8/16GB): 16GB[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Purchased: Day after announcement[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Shipped: 7/13[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Delivered (or estimated): 7/17[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]UPS did not ring door bell and just left it on the front porch. They must have a lot of deliveries to make







.[/background]


----------



## housry23

I just got this automated email from Google.

Hello,

We wanted to send you an update on your Nexus 7 pre-order. We've had incredible demand for the new tablet and are shipping them as quickly as possible. If you placed your order by July 11, it will ship this week and we've upgraded to overnight shipping so it arrives sooner. Orders placed after July 11, will ship next week with overnight shipping.

If you'd like more detailed information on device shipments, please reference our online Help Center http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2667319

Thanks for your patience. Your Nexus 7 will be on its way soon.

The Google Play Team

© 2012 Google Inc. 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway, Mountain View, CA 94043

You have received this mandatory email service announcement to update you on your Nexus 7 product pre-order.

This is a little disappointing especially since i ordered on the 5th and I have read in this thread where people who ordered after me have already received shipping info and/or their tablet already. I know i offered a week after preorders started, but Google has seriously failed on this pre-order. To those of you that ordered before me and still haven't gotten anything, I feel for you as well. This may be the worse device release ever. Especially one in such high demand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FR3SH JIV3

Just got an email from Google support about my Nexus 7 order. Here it is:

"Hello,

We wanted to send you an update on your Nexus 7 pre-order. We've had incredible demand for the new tablet and are shipping them as quickly as possible. If you placed your order by July 11, it will ship this week and we've upgraded to overnight shipping so it arrives sooner. Orders placed after July 11, will ship next week with overnight shipping.

If you'd like more detailed information on device shipments, please reference our online Help Center http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2667319

Thanks for your patience. Your Nexus 7 will be on its way soon.

The Google Play Team"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xxTAKIxx

Just picked up mine..been using it for an hour and Loving it. Great device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LakeDubVt

Received the same email as above... Just glad I have heard something now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FR3SH JIV3

LakeDubVt said:


> Just glad I have heard something now


Me too.

And sorry I posted the email after it already was. The first one didn't show until I came back to the thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash

So relieved, got the email that my one is shipping and should be with me in Australia tomorrow evening 

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23

Finally my card has been charged. Just waiting on shipping info now. With overnight shipping, I hope it comes tomorrow. I should have it by Friday at the latest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Deadly_v2

Still waiting on mine...







This is really getting old. And to think that yesterday the Google CSR told me that it should have already shipped..... YUP still havent been charged.


----------



## MFD00M

Still haven't heard a peep. Saw a pending charge on Monday, now its gone. At this point, I might as well cancel my order and re order it. Play store is now quoting delivery in 3-5 days.

Major fail


----------



## FR3SH JIV3

My Nexus 7 order moved up my list of Google Play orders to the top with the date updating from the 3rd to the 17th. I'm hoping that's a good sign. No charge or shipping info yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LakeDubVt

FR3SH JIV3 said:


> My Nexus 7 order moved up my list of Google Play orders to the top with the date updating from the 3rd to the 17th. I'm hoping that's a good sign. No charge or shipping info yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I also ordered on the 3rd and when I just checked my account it had moved up the list to the 17th. Still have not received any shipping information yet. I do have a pending charge on my card. I know banks treat pending charges differently, so that may be why you haven't seen anything.

If my 7 arrives without all the screen issues everyone is having the wait will be worth it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alershka

Ordered on 6/28. 16gb with case. My credit card was authorized again on Tuesday. No word other than the next day shipping email. No shipping confirmation or change to my order status.

I did receive a customer satisfaction email from them since I called and emailed customer service several times. I told them they have no business selling items if they can't provide order status. I won't buy a device from them ever again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe

So, I wake up this morning to an email that says it has shipped. It is also due by end of day today. CC still hasn't been charged. Not even pending. For the record, it has shown up pending twice before.

My theory is that they are doing it in reverse order. What day and time did you guys (who preordered) order? I ordered on the 27th at 12:49 est which makes it about 10 minutes into the opening keynote speech (it started at 9:40).


----------



## our year

ridobe said:


> So, I wake up this morning to an email that says it has shipped. It is also due by end of day today. CC still hasn't been charged. Not even pending. For the record, it has shown up pending twice before.
> 
> My theory is that they are doing it in reverse order. What day and time did you guys (who preordered) order? I ordered on the 27th at 12:49 est which makes it about 10 minutes into the opening keynote speech (it started at 9:40).


I awoke to a similar email. Ups shows it is out for delivery today For the record I ordered a 16 gb on July 3rd. No extras.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eleazar

Out for delivery! Ordered the 8gb on 7/17 at 10pm.


----------



## M Diddy

Order a 16GB on 7/5 and it shipped this morning and out for delivery today.

Of course, I have to work today and won't be home until tomorrow night (staying at GF's) to pick it up. Why couldn't it have shipped yesterday???


----------



## TRE_588

M Diddy said:


> Order a 16GB on 7/5 and it shipped this morning and out for delivery today.
> 
> Of course, I have to work today and won't be home until tomorrow night (staying at GF's) to pick it up. Why couldn't it have shipped yesterday???


this is probably the only time i get to say i'm thankful that i work 3rd shift


----------



## FR3SH JIV3

Ordered a 16 GB on the 3rd and it appears to be arriving today. Glad I have it shipping to my work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## greekmanx

Ordered mine on July 3rd.
Ordered 16GB Model
No Case

Got email today with tracking number at 9am EST says on Truck for delivery and came from Kentucky at 3am so same day delivery apparently.


----------



## GarnetandBlack

So after having a pending charge on my card since Friday of last week, it has now disappeared and not returned. No email (other than the one everyone got). No shipping confirmation. nothing. I ordered on the 27th without a case. I live in the US... I have no idea what the holdup could be.


----------



## LakeDubVt

Glad I am not the only one left July 3rd no shipping confirmation

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oneUp

LakeDubVt said:


> Glad I am not the only one left July 3rd no shipping confirmation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dont feel bad.. i ordered June 27 and still haven't received any info. The pending charge is still on my CC


----------



## mxstatic

LakeDubVt said:


> Glad I am not the only one left July 3rd no shipping confirmation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ordered July 3rd and no shipping conf. here either. There is now a pending charge against my CC however.


----------



## NDP05017

Ordered 8GB on the 5th with case and finally showing a pending charge. Still no tracking info or update in Google play though. Hopefully I'll wake up to an email from Google saying it's on its way!


----------



## strikeir13

GarnetandBlack said:


> Dont feel bad.. i ordered June 27 and still haven't received any info. The pending charge is still on my CC


Ordered the 28th at 10am, only have a pending charge, no shipping notification, no email, no nothing else. Maybe they ship it out tomorrow, anyone else received theirs on a Saturday delivery? At least I would know to hang around during the day...


----------



## poitee

My nexus 7 finally shipped. Lol ordered 7/5 16gb...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## strikeir13

strikeir13 said:


> Ordered the 28th at 10am, only have a pending charge, no shipping notification, no email, no nothing else. Maybe they ship it out tomorrow, anyone else received theirs on a Saturday delivery? At least I would know to hang around during the day...


It shipped! No email though, I just checked my Google Checkout account and it has the tracking number. Anyone know, does it require a signature?


----------



## Aus_azn

July 5, standalone 16GB, still no shipping confirmation or tracking number. If this does not arrive by the end of tomorrow, I am going to ask them to drop the shipping charge from the purchase as compensation.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## Kimboinatl

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Country: US[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Retailer: Google Play Store[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Model (8/16GB): 16[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Purchased: Not sure, 3 weeks ago?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Shipped: The day before yesterday[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Delivered (or estimated): Yesterday [/background]


----------



## altimax98

Country: US
Retailer: Google Play Store
Model (8/16GB): 16
Date Purchased: 5th
Date Shipped: UPS MyChoice alert @ 6:00pm no Google emails.
Date Delivered (or estimated): on the truck


----------



## alershka

No email but it shipped early this morning, on the truck for delivery right now. No clear indication as to whether the case is shipping as well. UPS status said it was ready for delivery at 2:51am on 7/19 so it sat for nearly 24 hours before it was picked up by UPS. The On a side note, I am no longer able to look at my google wallet account, it constantly refreshes. (Edit: Switched from Firefox to Chrome and I can view my orders now).

Country: US
Retailer: Google Play Store
Model (8/16GB): 16
Date Purchased: 6/28
Date Shipped: 7/20/12
Date Delivered (or estimated): Arrived at 3:20 on 7/20 with case


----------



## GarnetandBlack

So, mine hasn't been charged or shipped yet... Details below. Getting ready to call and either get refunded shipping or cancel my order all together.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Country: US[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Retailer: Google Play Store[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Model (8/16GB): 16[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Purchased: 6/27 2:31 EST[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Shipped: It hasn't.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Date Delivered (or estimated): Never, apparently [/background]


----------



## behemoth696

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 dude I have a better one..lol I called up twice each time they said we under your situation hold on..needles to say,they told me today I would get it ..but yet had no tracking # ..no big deal right ..wrong..spoke to someone today.. she tells me hold on..gets back to me tells me we apologize but there's been an issue on there part and it hasn't been processed yet..so no nexus 7 today..of course I have to be nice and understand they thanked me for that...lol said they would give me back the 14.00 bucks for two day shipping ..and will have it sent out when they can..sad since the internet is saying Google play is sold out on the 16gb and back ordered but would have me priority since I did a pre- order and still listed as pre-order..bottom line ..This Sucks ..lmao


----------



## owazio

Please tell us your experience with it once you have it on hands.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aus_azn

behemoth696 said:


> said they would give me back the 14.00 bucks for two day shipping ..and will have it sent out when they can..sad since the internet is saying Google play is sold out on the 16gb and back ordered but would have me priority since I did a pre- order and still listed as pre-order..bottom line ..This Sucks ..lmao


Well, there goes my evening. I'm going to be squeezing them for the shipping money back, as mine has yet to ship also.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## behemoth696

Aus_azn said:


> Well, there goes my evening. I'm going to be squeezing them for the shipping money back, as mine has yet to ship also.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


 try calling them back ..be nice cause they are under a lot of pressure and are telephone reps..just explain the situation. They did offer my money back suggested to try and find it some where else problem with that is it seems to be sold out everywhere from what I'm reading I could be wrong ..and if your one of the lucky ones grab it. But from what I also understand from some threads dealing with nexus 7 there are the issues that have come up so for me I can wait it out and I explained that to them so I think there kinda addressing those issues and that's why getting them out might be longer.. the last thing I would want is a nexus with issues only to send it back .. lol so I'm not in a rush ..just hope I get it soon and you also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LakeDubVt

Country: US
Retailer: Google Play Store
Model (8/16GB): 16
Date Purchased: July 3rd
Date Shipped: 7/20/12
Date Delivered (or estimated): Arrived at 1:55pm 7/20/12

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcg611

Checked staples website today again.. showed limited qty at a store 1 mile from my work, they went in the back and came out with my new nexus 7 16gb! Only store within 100miles that showed any, they said they got them in Thursday and have a couple! $25 play credit and transformers movie! Haven't put it down in 6 hours! Owning a gnex I thought it may be too small- not the case... its amazing!!! :-$


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Country: US
Retailer: Google Play Store
Model (8/16GB): 8
Date Purchased: 7/19/12
Date Shipped: 7/20/12
Estimated Delivery: 7/23/12

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## GarnetandBlack

So, my saga is at an end, I guess. I finally got one, but I went to Staples to do it. Ordered a 16GB on the 27th with no case and Google just did not feel like sending it to me. Now to refuse the shipment when/if the one I ordered from the Play Store ever gets here.

I do love the tablet though.


----------



## Don Serrot

Got home from my week long trip last night. Got home and found where my father hid my Nexus 7 and proceeded to destroy the shipping box. I then spent the rest of it's factory charge just using the living daylights out of it. Went to Best Buy today just to see if they had any cases or screen protectors or anything specifically for it. They didn't, in fact none of the people working there had gotten to see one yet! Needless to say I was pretty popular. XD


----------



## behemoth696

GarnetandBlack said:


> So, my saga is at an end, I guess. I finally got one, but I went to Staples to do it. Ordered a 16GB on the 27th with no case and Google just did not feel like sending it to me. Now to refuse the shipment when/if the one I ordered from the Play Store ever gets here.
> 
> I do love the tablet though.


 dude don't feel bad I've been on the phone at least 4 times with Google and there just not handling the issues of shipping right ..first I was told last Friday I would get it..then found out they didn't ship it error on there part bottom line they told me this week I had the option of canceling but since its sold out in some places I'll wait it out but I'm getting frustrated if its not here this week screw it..I'm canceling my order ..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Aus_azn

behemoth696 said:


> dude don't feel bad I've been on the phone at least 4 times with Google and there just not handling the issues of shipping right ..first I was told last Friday I would get it..then found out they didn't ship it error on there part bottom line they told me this week I had the option of canceling but since its sold out in some places I'll wait it out but I'm getting frustrated if its not here this week screw it..I'm canceling my order ..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I still don't have mine either, and I'm calling again tonight, for the 5th time. Requesting to be straight transferred to level 3 support, if such a thing exists. I've already spoken to level 2 support twice, with two agents who made empty promises.

July 5, standalone 16GB, still no tracking number or ship confirmation.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------

